# Need company that repairs - straightens Endura bumpers for 1969 GTO



## Lfryklu (Sep 9, 2013)

Guys, 

Need company that repairs - straightens ' Original ' Endura bumpers for 1969 GTO

Does anyone know of a company that repairs - straightens Endura bumpers for 1969 GTO ?

I do not want to use fiber glass, or other repro Endura bumpers.

Want to work w/original GM Pontiac bumpers I have.

Hoping that someone knows of somewhere this work can be done.

Anybody?

I live in MN, if there is someone in Midwest?

But will deal with some shop/company that can help regardless.

Thanks

[email protected];


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Lfryklu said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need company that repairs - straightens ' Original ' Endura bumpers for 1969 GTO
> 
> ...



This question has been asked before in the past. At this time, it seems there are not any places that will repair a bent/damaged endura bumper. Your best bet is to either purchase a new reproduction endura bumper or purchase a good original one and repair the typical endura cracking on it yourself.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello
if it were mine ............
my decision on the restoration of a bumper is ...
how well does it line up now on the car
has it been shaved on the back edge against the hood before ... 
has it been sanded on and the nice sharp edges around the grilles are now flattened out ...
has it had previous repairs .... 
am I running hide-aways ... and are the outer studs still intact and not spinning .... that the hideaway mounts to
how far and to what quality am I expecting after the repair/refinishing
will the body shop honor the paint job on the bumper if someone else does the repairs ?
just a few things come to mind

Scott T


----------

